# 60D with 275,000 clicks? How is this possible?



## rdnzl (Aug 12, 2019)

I picked up a very nice looking 60D yesterday. It takes great photos. I was curious about the shutter count so I used a program called EOScount to check it. It installed into the old Internet Explorer because it won't run on Edge.  I paid the $1.79 to get the results. It came up showing 275,000. 

How is this possible when its supposedly rated for 100,000?  The camera is in very nice condition.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 12, 2019)

Wow, that's well used. How much did you pay for it...?


----------



## rdnzl (Aug 12, 2019)

fifty bucks.  Is it possible that is already had a shutter replaced?  Or it it just such a great shutter that it will last forever? lol

Weird, cuz you'd never know by looking at it.


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 12, 2019)

rdnzl said:


> Is it possible that is already had a shutter replaced?



I would think if Canon replaced it the count would be reset but I don't know.


----------



## Parker219 (Aug 12, 2019)

Maybe the prior owner shot a lot of time lapse photos?

I know I have taken 500 photos in one night doing star trails before. 

Sounds like a good deal, so have fun with it.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 12, 2019)

Keep shooting and see what happens............


----------



## Derrel (Aug 12, 2019)

The shutter count is not an absolute maximu, but the mechanism was designed to last for at least 100,000 actuations. 100,000 actuations is a fairly common estimated lifetime for many cameras that have been manufactured for the past 25 years or more. Back in the Fuji S2 Pro days there was a commercial wedding photography studio which had several units with approximately 500,000 clicks on them despite the fact that they were each rated for 100,000 or so. Your camera was probably used heavily,I am guessing,by an event or wedding photographer.

 Today's digital camera bodies do not show much wear.  Today's polycarbonate exterior panels and synthetic body coverings are much more durable than the old paintand body covering materials of yesteryear. I currently own a Nikon which I bought new in May 2005 and in 14 years it has been used a lot, yet its exterior shows very little wear and tear.

The newest generations of cameras have remarkably durable exterior finishes,and even a slight bit of damage or wear is different from a slight bit of wear on a  camera that was made with the materials used for the first 50 years or so of Japanese single lens reflex cameras.


----------



## rdnzl (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm not going to worry about it. I'll use it until it quits, and then look for another one. Getting the shutter replaced wouldn't be cost effective.  But this camera wasn't a huge investment. The guy did tell me that it had probably 6K on it.  HA!  It sucks that its such a hassle to find out on these older models.


----------



## Original katomi (Aug 13, 2019)

Brill, just use it. Sometimes I think too much is made of the mileage on things, I have a few old lens from the early EF days, I got them cheap because they were old, they work so I am happy. The count suggested is an average, someone else may only get 50k from theirs


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 13, 2019)

Original katomi said:


> Sometimes I think too much is made of the mileage on things,



True.  In aviation an aircraft that flys regularly is deemed safer than one that sits for periods.  And, data show that regular use results in longer TBO (time between overhaul).


----------



## Original katomi (Aug 13, 2019)

photoflyer said:


> Original katomi said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I think too much is made of the mileage on things,
> ...


That kinda makes sense, in boating. Some people pay to have the engine turned over and run so that it does not get flat spots in berrings etc


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 13, 2019)

Shutter ratings I find are very conservative.

My old T5I has more than 250k on it and so does my 7Dmk2.

The rating for shutter actuations are just a guide of what a camera "should be able to reasonable achieve". So based on this camera manufacturers design the shutter mechanism to be robust enough for that to me a minimum target. Some camera's go 10-20 times their rated actuations.

Kind of like your cars milage warrantee. Almost all cars can exceed the warrantee period. Many can exceed it many times over.


----------



## Soocom1 (Aug 13, 2019)

Used tools never rust.


----------



## beagle100 (Aug 19, 2019)

zombiesniper said:


> Shutter ratings I find are very conservative.
> 
> My old T5I has more than 250k on it and so does my 7Dmk2.
> 
> ...



I also believe shutter "ratings" are very conservative , I've never had to replace a shutter


----------

